# New dog/ gun club in Valley City/ Jamestown area??



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Just curious how many guys were interested in forming a Gun/Dog club in the the Jamestown/ Valley City area?

I have gotten some marginal interest, but I am not sure if I have missed some guys in the area!!


----------



## huntcrazy (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it is a great idea coach! maby just to get together once a month and get the dogs together. We may not know everything about dog training but, if you could get the oppinion of a few guys and there experiances it might be verry helpfull. Plus it might lead to some new hunting partners. Count me in!


----------



## olsonj (Mar 30, 2006)

If you are still working on this project. I would be interested in getting involved.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know if this pertains to the topic or not -- but several of us are in the process of forming an AKC club for the German Shorthair here in ND.

If your interested let me know by e-mailing me at [email protected]

We're going to try and set our first formal meeting up for sometime in April most likely in Bismarck.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm interested as well, and I may know of a few more people that would be as well.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry, I have been busy with some other stuff and neglected this thread.

To start out, if you are interested, shoot me an email with some contact info, name address, phone number, email etc.

Once I get a list together, I will try and organize a casual meeting to see if there is enough interest.

Thanks,

Mike Koch

[email protected]

701-840-2226


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

This never happened a couple years ago, but a few of us would like to give it another shot.

Anybody interested???

Shoot me an email or PM.


----------

